# Another noob... Fuzzbrain for a reason, treat me gently!



## Fuzzbrain (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Peeps, I'm a brand spanking new member to your forum and to the cause - just bought my first ever campervan, a 16 year old Peugeot Boxer in need of some TLC - and I love it! Got plenty of silly questions already but should probably try and suss the answers myself first or I'll be barred all too quickly. Looking forward to learning loads...


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome, and plenty of silly answers to follow I'm sure


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi and :welcome:


----------



## Fuzzbrain (Aug 28, 2015)

Helloo  I don't mind silly answers, laughter is good for the soul


----------



## QFour (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh dear not another one.

                                             Suppose we will have to trol through all the old posts again and put loads of links on .. 

To Save typing ..




..

:raofl:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 28, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## n brown (Aug 28, 2015)

in anticipation of your first daft question- it goes the other way up.


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 28, 2015)

n brown said:


> in anticipation of your first daft question- it goes the other way up.



I'm pretty sure it's the wrong one anyway.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum and don't listen to N Brown's and antiquesam it goes in both ways you just have to jiggle it.
Have fun


----------



## izwozral (Aug 28, 2015)

I think it's yellow.


----------



## n brown (Aug 28, 2015)

the ones that smell like lasagne are slightly better quality


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2015)

antiquesam said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the wrong one anyway.


the parts sales person said it was correct.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum and don't listen to N Brown's and antiquesam it goes in both ways you just have to jiggle it.
> Have fun



oh thats where i have been going wrong,thanks for the tip flipperflanny.:hammer:


----------



## n brown (Aug 28, 2015)

the parts salesman doesn't know his universal spigot from his flange-pinion


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 28, 2015)

You leave my flange pinion out of it really Mr B.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 28, 2015)

If it's wireless then it ain't custard imho.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome to to the forum Fuzzbrain, you will gain a wealth of knowledge on here.


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome to this great site.


----------



## horshamjack (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome Fuzzbrain, happy traveling


----------



## Fuzzbrain (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for your (in some cases dubious) welcomes  I hereby promise to try and read through old threads to find my answer before bothering folk  In my defence, I did turn it up the other way but as it's an iPad the picture flipped the right way up... Lmao... I am currently rummaging for the flange...


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome to theforum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Fuzzbrain (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks LouLou, is the beast in your avatar yours? It's huge


----------

